# Boat Question



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

I know I'm probably in the wrong category, but want to know the opinions of the experienced offshore captains and fishermen. We are looking to move up in boat size and have been considering a 2006 Prokat 3660 and have learned they are no longer making boats. The questions are: 

With the company out of business with no warranty besides the motors, would you do it? if not, why? 

Is this a good boat to fish the Beer Can to Horn Mountain as an overnight trip? 

What problems are you aware of with this boat? 

Do you think there will be any resale value on this boat? 

I appreciate all of your help with this before we consider buying a boat that no longer has a producer


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

What kind of engines?


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

:nonono don't do it, boats have a bad rep. manufactured by alabama prison day labor, I know of at least two prokats that have split and sunk on the Lumps in Venice, I have also fished on them. fit & finish not up to par, cleats not through bolted, alot of plastic and cheap hardware, Let the Buyer beware


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am always very hesitant to dog anyone's boat or prospective boat, but I would be very, very ,very careful. do your research on sites like The Hull Truth you will see lots of problems with the hulls, t tops cracking, wiring etc.... Even before they were out of business they did not stand behind their boats. If it was a deal that was too good to pass up I would absolutely have a knowledgeable surveyor/hull person look long and hard at it.

MScontender


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

A survey would be no more than$400. Well worth it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is definitely a low end cat. In that size range there are way better options.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would do my research. It isnt all negative. I have looked long and hard at what people have posted and it isnt all bad and the stuff that is looks like it is blown out of porportion. The one that sank in venice was not because the hull was build bad. From what I read it was because the hull was damaged before and then repaired poorly. I have been looking at the 2860 model and I think for the money it is a good boat. I have never heard of one spliting in half, I would like to see proof of that. And if proKat is out of business why can I go get a brochure for a new one at legendery marine in gulf shores and go and get on a brand new one? They are no World Cat but they also dont cost as much either. Go check the one in Gulf Shores out.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I am not sure what the makers of the boat are or what its called but Troy Wetzel has a catamaran type boat like you are talking about and it is a fine machine. Not sure what type of money you want to spend or how much the boat he has cost but I have seen him around my platform a bunch of times and that boat he has is fine. He is a charter captain out of Venice La. I think Blue hoo on here works with him from time to time. If you look on Rodnreel.com in the louisiana section you will be able to find him. I know this is not the answer to the question you asked but his boat is super wide with a nice console in the middle and would really be worth looking into if you want that type of boat. I've seen him out in some nasty stuff and the thing looks like it isnt missing a beat. But to answer your question I two have seen two diff boats like you are talking about seperate the hull from the top half and sink on the lumps. Both where anchored up and the split wasletting the waves get into the hull section and it flipped.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (6/23/2009)* But to answer your question I two have seen two diff boats like you are talking about seperate the hull from the top half and sink on the lumps. Both where anchored up and the split wasletting the waves get into the hull section and it flipped.


Wow you saw that happen twice with your own eyes?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Troy runs a Twin Vee....not a Prokat.......

George


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't comment to much on the prokat because I have never fished in one. But I have a lot of friends who areoffshore captain's out of venice. They all prefer Glacier Bay or Worldcat. I personally own a worldcat 33 tournament addition. and to answer your question of range. I have taken it to the lump on the west side of venice, and my boat is docked in perdido key.

Straycat


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a houseboat in Venice....the charter capt's run Glacier Bays and Twin Vee's......There is a Freeman33......Bunch of em run Contenders.....Coupla Hydrosports......An Aluminum cat......A Seavee...........Others.........Not sure if I've seen a World Cat as a charter boat......

Don't know the Prokat....GOOD LUCK!!!!!

George


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Pro-Sports Bluewater 3000 Monohull 31' Center Console with twin 225 Suzuki 4-strokes. I was questionable about the boat at first, but after going over it with the survey, I was convinced it is a well made boat. It didn't look like it was half-assed put together. All the wiring was tucked away. Gel-coat is nice, no spider cracks or stress marks. The only thing I don't like is the Raymarine electronics. I would gladly trade my entire raymarine system for the exact same Garmin setup. Other than that, it has an 11' beam, so it handles big seas easily, still runs 40 knots, and is a smooth comfortable ride with tons of seating. I have to say, I'm happy with it!

Bob


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I've owned a Prokat 2360 since 2007, I fish the rigs, the Spur or further south at least three times a month. I love the hull it's a sweet, stable ride. It's dry and unlike some cats you don't get the "sneeze" spray that can come from between the hulls. As far as range I've fished three day trips and still come back with 1\4 left. At 25knots I get right at 2 mpg. I've got 175 Suzuki's which have given me ZERO trouble. There are a couple of things I don't like on mine, I redid the pumps on the aft fish boxes and the seat sits about 4 inches too low which makes it tough to see when seated. To be honest the fit and finish isn'tthe bestI've seen, but who care when it's covered in tuna blood!

like anything there are always things you like and dislike about a boat, if I had to do it over again I would buy another Prokat. If you have any other questions feel free to call 850-316-0191.

By the way if you have the option get the FULL dive latter, it makes loading so easy


----------



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't know much about Procat, but I do own a Twin Vee and love it. Twin Vee has gone out of business, but I think the hull has been purchased by Ameracat Inc. They look to have made a few changes to the hull, but the 26 ft starts at $50 k ,This is the economy model no frills added. Check out the web site Ameracat.com


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

$ea $ickness, who posts here from time to time, runs a 28' Pro Cat. You might P.M. him for more info.


----------

